# [H-Nathrezim] Solis Defectío sucht!



## Yenk (17. März 2015)

Liebe Community,

wir arbeitet zur Zeit daran, die Gilde Solis Defectío für zukünftige Raidaktivitäten vorzubereiten.
Aus diesem Grund suchen wir noch einige interessierte Spieler, die eine gewisse Sympathie und das richtige Können mit sich bringen.

Ein paar Worte zu der Gilde.
Die Wurzeln wurden schon zu Classic-Zeiten geschlagen. Seitdem hält eine Gildenleitergemeinschaft die Truppe am Leben und sorgte zu jedem Addon für ein funktionierendes raidaktives Dasein.
Zu den Anfängen von WoD leidete die Gilde an Spielermangel. Nach einer Gildenfusion sind wir allerdings wieder in der Lage, die neuen Raids anzusteuern.

Wir zählen momentan rund 20 Seelen - alle sehr aufgeschlossen und locker drauf. Was das Alter angeht, sind wir ein recht wilder Mix. Vom jungen Studenten bis hin zum altbackenen Veteranen haben wir alles da.

Leider fehlen uns noch ein paar Leute, um den Raidkader zu vervollständigen. Folgende Rollen werden dringend gesucht:

*TANK* | DK / Monk
*RANGE* | Mage / Shadow / Hexer / Ele
*MELEE* | DK / Warri / Enhancer / Feral / Monk

Allerdings sind auch andere Klassen oder Spezialisierungen gerne dazu eingeladen, sich zu melden.

Zu unserem Raidfortschritt lässt sich momentan nicht viel sagen, da wir noch nicht wirklich begonnen haben, in dieser Gruppenkonstellation zu raiden. Allerdings wollen wir nach ein paar Einlaufproben schon sehr bald BRF HC angehen. Mythic ist zur Zeit noch nicht angestrebt, wird aber vom Raidfortschritt abhängig gemacht.

Unsere Raidzeiten beschränken sich auf Mittwoch und Donnerstag, jeweils von 19:30 - 22:30 Uhr. Damit sind wir wochenend- und frühaufsteherfreundlich.

Folgende Anforderungen am Spielerprofil:

- kommunikative, freundliche und faire Umgangsweise mit anderen Spielern
- ein geistig reifes Alter
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse
- die Motivation, auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten seinen Charakter zu perfektionieren
- mind. 80% Raidanwesenheit

Sollte das Profil auf euch passen und falls ein gewisses Interesse daran besteht, sich uns anzuschließen, dann meldet euch bei mir und wir können uns gerne im TS3 unterhalten. Kontaktaufnahme ingame.

In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch bei eurer Suche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

*Rexoth#2325* im Namen der Gilde Solis Defectío


----------

